# Engine Clicking Noise



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a 95 240sx, and from last night it has been doing this noise, like some sort of vibration, or clicking noise that is coming fron the back of the engine, close to the firewall, I checked for loose stuff, but nothing, everything looks fine, it only does the noise when I rev the engine about 2500-3000k, then if I rev it more or I left the gas it'll stop, what can be the cause of this noise? its driving me crazy! Im going to end selling this car!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Gerardo said:


> I have a 95 240sx, and from last night it has been doing this noise, like some sort of vibration, or clicking noise that is coming fron the back of the engine, close to the firewall, I checked for loose stuff, but nothing, everything looks fine, it only does the noise when I rev the engine about 2500-3000k, then if I rev it more or I left the gas it'll stop


The clicking or ticking sound sounds like the valve lifter clearance is too large. There's a remote possibility that there may be a broken valve spring. Take the valve cover off ASAP and check all the valve springs; while the valve cover is off check all the lifter clearances.


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

Anyone else? I need more opinions please


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think that rogoman is probably right. It sounds like your lifter/shim clearance may be too high. If you've somehow managed to wear down one or more it is very possible to make that noise at certain rpms. I would check it out soon, before it beats up your cam so bad you need a new one of those too.


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

I took it to some local shop, and I was told that it was a normal noise, but I'm not sure about that, im going to take it to another shop, or may be i should just let it fuck up the engine so i can put a sr20det in


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, today I took the valve cover off, and I didnt find anything wrong with the valve/spring lifter/cams but I was shocked with what I found just laying there in the valve train, two metal pieces just floating around inside and one of then was between the chain and the engine wall, can you guys tell me what is this?























I cant believe that this was inside the engine!!!!!WTF?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Gerardo said:


> Well, today I took the valve cover off, and I didnt find anything wrong with the valve/spring lifter/cams but I was shocked with what I found just laying there in the valve train, two metal pieces just floating around inside and one of then was between the chain and the engine wall, can you guys tell me what is this?


Could be the top timing chain guide. If the motor did have one, it's not needed.


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

I still have that noise, and nothing is wrong with the valve train, what should I look for this time?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Gerardo said:


> I still have that noise, and nothing is wrong with the valve train, what should I look for this time?


When you had the valve cover off, did you check the valve lifter clearances?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

those pictures you posted up were the timing chain guide. i had the same problem with the clicking noise and after i took it out, it quit making the noise.


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> those pictures you posted up were the timing chain guide. i had the same problem with the clicking noise and after i took it out, it quit making the noise.


Everything looked fine under the valve cover, I dunno what else could it be


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Lifters?*

Yeah, have you checked the lifters? Mine clicked like hell.


----------



## justifide224 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Lifter Ticks*

I've got 'em too, although ticks normally aren't limited to a higher RPMs. They're practically harmless if that is the case.


----------



## Gerardo (Nov 25, 2004)

justifide224 said:


> I've got 'em too, although ticks normally aren't limited to a higher RPMs. They're practically harmless if that is the case.


Yeah, Ive been driving the car like that for abour 4k miles and it seems that the noise doesn't cause any trouble


----------



## justifide224 (Feb 18, 2005)

Gerardo said:


> Yeah, Ive been driving the car like that for abour 4k miles and it seems that the noise doesn't cause any trouble


I've actually talked to quite a few friends and quite a few mechanics and they all agree it's nothing to worry about. If you ever get the nerve to replace them you'll have a much quieter engine, but not entirely necessary.


----------



## SIR GTI-R (Jan 3, 2003)

you guy's shore it wasn't the rocker cover vent sheild's normaly bolted to under side of rocker cover might be a 10mm bolt floating round your rocker Assembly (i could be wrong haven't looked under the rocker cover's of mine to know what they look like :topic: )


----------

